
Microsoft CEO says Amazon and Google are rigging the system against retailers - startupflix
https://www.businessinsider.in/SHOTS-FIRED-Microsoft-CEO-says-Amazon-and-Google-are-rigging-the-system-against-retailers/articleshow/64069096.cms
======
sharemywin
"I've never seen business models where [when] there's more demand, there are
higher prices."

I agree anything short of a flat fee for business listings(whether its per
product or something else) incentivises the marketplace towards higher prices.

